# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Budget lodging in Hong Kong & Macau

## Asia

Friends:
Will be on a 5-day stopover in HK in mid-December enroute Bangkok->Tokyo.
Looking for intel on budget lodging: hostel ok, but not dorm. Shared bath no problem.
Also, likewise for Macau.
And finally: what to do of interest in both places (besides gamble).
Thanks in advance,
- Peter

----------


## sankalppatil732

In a city geared up to the credit carded casino goer, cheap Macau hotels can be hard to find.

----------


## davidsmith36

Budget lodging in Hong Kong & Macau 
1.Oriental Pearl Kowloon Budget Hostel
2.Hotel ibis Hong Kong Central and Sheung Wan
3.Hotel ibis Hong Kong Central and Sheung Wan
4.Holiday Inn Express Hong Kong Soho

----------

